# miller falls No 14 question



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

hello all, i found a miller falls No 14 hand plane at my local antique store in very good shape. I noticed that the lever cap didnt have the miller falls name on it. Is this possibly a lever cap from another plane or did miller falls make them without the logo on the cap? sorry no pictures, thanks


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Sounds like a replacement lever cap, to me. All their top-line planes like the No. 14 had the two-part lever cap with the half circle Millers Falls logo. Their lower-level planes had more traditional one-part lever caps that look basically like Stanley ones.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

They later went with the plain lever cap, type 5 early 60s -80s. Might be a No. 9814?

The "regular" two piece lever cap, if you think it needs one, can be bought on Ebay for around….$15 or so.

Their Mohawk-Shelburne line also had a plain lever cap. Then they became the gray painted "V" Value line. Still a good plane.


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

What make you think you got a Miller Falls' plane? 
Dunlap planes looks like Miller Falls. 
Maybe you have a Miller Falls blade that was inserted into another maker's plane.
Really, we can't tell without pictures.


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks, as a new woodworker i have been looking at old hand planes for a while but this one has really peeked my interest. I do believe i will trade 30 bucks for it and do a little tool restoration.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

> What make you think you got a Miller Falls plane?
> Dunlap planes looks like Miller Falls.
> Maybe you have a Miller Falls blade that was inserted into another maker s plane.
> Really, we can t tell without pictures.
> ...


The Millers Falls blade would not have the type stamped on it. He is seeing that info stamped on the side of the body.


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

Once again, sorry for asking such a specific question without lending a picture. Miller falls is stamped on the side of the body as well as on the top of the iron. Pic will hopefully be uploaded tomorrow. thanks


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Even the type 5s have the Millers Falls logo on the cap, even if they're not two-part. But yeah, a picture would help.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

It's a replacement cap. The body should have Millers Falls 14 stamped on the side. If it says 140 on the side, it's from the economy line. You might be able to find an original MF lever cap for it. For $30 it sounds like its worth a shot if its otherwise nice shape.


----------

